# Exit signs



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's not an NEC issue.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

It must be a local issue because I have never heard of such.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

That's what I thought, a local downtown LA thing. This guy went as far as to say it was a question on the CA Journeyman's exam??? I figured I would have heard of it or been called on it after 10 years.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe someone is getting confused about 1 feed into the jbox and one feed into an exit sign by itself (sans jbox).


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> That's what I thought, a local downtown LA thing. This guy went as far as to say it was a question on the CA Journeyman's exam??? I figured I would have heard of it or been called on it after 10 years.


 Make him prove it to you.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> I'm having a debate with a co-worker. he says you cannot have more than one MC cable coming out of a j-box for an exit sign, so no in and out, 1 feed only. He said he's been called on it in the city of Los Angeles.
> 
> I've never heard of this before and have always gone in and out of a exit sign j-box when needed. I'm thinking it's just a local LA code? I don;t see anything in the NEC.


I may not be seeing the whole picture but are you saying that you want to use the exit sign as a junction box?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I know it can't be true because what would you do if you had an exit that wasn't the battery back up type and you had a normal and em circuit from 2 different panels?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> I may not be seeing the whole picture but are you saying that you want to use the exit sign as a junction box?


 
Yeah into the exit jbox and out of into another light or exit. Therefore 2 conduits or cables.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In an exit that is also capable of powering remote heads, you can only have one 120 (or 277) feed in that box, mixed with the low-voltage cable going out to the remote heads. Maybe that's what he's thinking about?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> Yeah into the exit jbox and out of into another light or exit. Therefore 2 conduits or cables.


Okay, but only one cable to the exit light, got it.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> In an exit that is also capable of powering remote heads, you can only have one 120 (or 277) feed in that box, mixed with the low-voltage cable going out to the remote heads. Maybe that's what he's thinking about?


He was specifically talking about just your day to day exit sign. I'm sure it's just a downtown LA thing.

Oh BTW, he said the inspector was female and a real bitch, if that makes any difference.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> He was specifically talking about just your day to day exit sign. I'm sure it's just a downtown LA thing.
> 
> Oh BTW, he said the inspector was female and a real bitch, if that makes any difference.


Whatever blows her skirt up.:thumbsup:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I've never been called on that in LA! Done it countless times. I think the inspector and your buddy are wrong


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've daisy chained exits numerous times in LA. I've even daisy chained dual circuit, dual voltage exits.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> He was specifically talking about just your day to day exit sign. I'm sure it's just a downtown LA thing.
> 
> Oh BTW, he said the inspector was female and a real bitch, if that makes any difference.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I spoke to a LA City inspector today and got some clarification on this....... not really because it still doesn't make sense to me.

At the time I didn't have a code book in front of me. He said 700-9 b doesn't allow you to daisy chain from one exit to another when you are wiring an exit that takes a em and regular circuit. He said I would have to set a separate junction box for normal and em power and splice in those. Not in the JB holding the exit sign up.

He went on to say, if I have a regular battery back up type exit, I can junction out of the box holding up that and other exit signs all I want. 

All I have is an 09 code, I looked this up and that section doesn't say anything about splicing in the JB's.:blink:

Clear as mud right?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> All I have is an 09 code,


The 09 is out?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> The 09 is out?


I meant 99' :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So are you running two circuits to the exit light? One normal and one emergency?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

No, we've got the battery back up type.


----------

